# Wake on Lan Server



## donshrimps (6. Februar 2004)

Also meine Geschichte ist folgende:
ich möchte in meinem Heimnetzwerk einen Server aufbauen, der tagsüber läuft, nachts auf standby oder ausgeschaltet ist und bei einem Ping aufwacht.
Folgende Fragen ergeben sich dabei:
* wie kann ich Suse Linux 9.0 booten, ohne ein Passwort eingeben zu müssen. Ist das sinnvoll - d.h. wenn der Rechner von außen übers Netz erreichbar ist, enstehen dabei Sicherheitslücken?
* Wie funktioniert das "Wake on Lan" und was muss ich da unter Linux konfigurieren?
Danke fürs helfen.
Sam


----------



## Stibie (6. Februar 2004)

warum willst du dich einloggen?
Die Dienste werden beim Start doch automatisch gestartet!
Wenn der Server von aussen erreichbar ist, lass mal nen Portscanner drüber laufen und block die unnötigen Ports, dann dürfte nichts passieren!

Wake on Lan ist eine Bios Einstellungssache, das hat mit dem O/S nichts zu tun!
Ich kenne das so, dass man von der Netzwerkkarte nen Kabel aufs Motherboard zieht, damit die Netzwerkkarte 1. Dauerplus hat und 2. die Kiste anschmeißen kann...


----------

